# Ruth : Just Curious



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ruth
This may be a silly question but I am just curious to know, it is about those ladies who have repeatedly suffered m/c after getting a bfp from treatment....
I have seen on TV where ladies go into premature labour that the doctors often put a stitch into the cervix to try to halt the process .... could they not do this for the ladies who have had bfp's but have previously gone on to m/c in the early stages ?
Dydie


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

I think a cervical suture is used when somebody has repeated m/c.......one m/c is not classed as anything abnormal, so only if the cause of m/c was due to the opening of the cervix problem - I think!

I know Steve's Auntie had 7 m/c's and finally they gave her a cervical suture to keep the pregnancy in!

I had a m/c on my first cycle of ICSI, but was told it was one of those things, and 1 in 5 pregnancies end in m/c - even more after fertility treatment, so I'm just praying it doesn't happen again (7 weeks pregnant today)!!!

Kim
x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Kim
I have been lucky enough so far to never have had to endure a m/c in some ways I think not getting preg is better than getting preg only to lose it, but I was just curios as many ladies on here seem to have suffered many m/c's and I did not know if this was an option for them.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, is there a point in the pregnancy when you are considered safe? I suppose that would be the 12 week point would it?

Anyway I really hope all goes well for you Good Luck

Dydie


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks!

Yep, 12 weeks is the 'safe' point - but I won't relax until I have a baby in my arms!!

There are different types of m/c too - I had a missed m/c and my body actually held onto the pregnancy sac for weeks after the heart had stopped beating.  We gave it 3 weeks, but a natural m/c did not happen, so I had to have a D&C.  I think if ladies have multiple m/c where they actually lose the baby by bleeding etc....then maybe surgical suture is something that would be done.

Good thinking though!  And I hope you never have to go through the pain of m/c - it is truly unbearable.

Kim
x


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi 

I've had 3 m/c all of which got to 10weeks or just before, and I had very severe bleeding and pain. I asked about having a stich put in but was told that it wouldn't help, because they didn't know the cause of the m/c's. 
Thankfully I am now at 12weeks and although I still worry (every day I still knicker-check sorry-tmi) I feel a lot better then I ever have done in my previous pg's.

Kacey~ good luck with your pgxx

Dydie~ all the very best to you, as kacey said I really hope you never have the painful experience of m/c, you really do feel like your life is ending!! xx

xxflamencaxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Dydie,

It's very thoughtful of you to think of ways to help the girls on this site who have had a m/c. My sister had a her first baby at 26 weeks (survived and is perfect), so had a stitch put in for her second pg and went 2 weeks over term!

Because of her history, I sought advice at Guys and St Thomas's when I was pg as I was concerned the same would happen to me. Ironically my appointment where I was told by the experts that it was "exceedingly unlikely" that I would m/c, was the day before I m/c at 20 weeks for other reasons entirely (anti-phospholipid syndrome). 

There are many reasons why a pg doesn't go full term, all tragic and mostly un-preventable. 

Flamenca - sorry about your losses and best of luck for this one! 

Kim - same for you!

Best of luck,
Caroline
x


----------

